# New Tank - Japanese Fire Belly Newt



## thefragileomen (May 7, 2011)

Hey folks.

I recently set up a new cold-water fish tank. I purchased two black moors and I also saw a tank of Japanese Fire Belly Newts on display. I spoke with the sales guy at the store who said that they would be fine to integrate into my tank with the black moors. Therefore, I also purchased two Japanese Fire Belly Newts

I have got the fish and Japanese Fire Belly Newts home today and the fish have settled into their new tank great. I've put some live bloodworms into the tank and the fish loved them. One of the newts had a little munch of them but the other newt hasn't surfaced from behind a rock. Is this normal?

Similarly, should I have a piece of floating cork or something similar for the newts to climb onto? The petshop guy didn't mention anything like this.

Also, any advice on online suppliers for frozen bloodworms or other alternative foods for the newts (and for feed for the fish too!)


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

For god's sake _please_ don't keep them with fish!

I'd strongly recommend taking the newts back, amphibians should _NOT_ be mixed with fish, despite what the idiot (sorry, guy) in the store told you. Some people get away with it where the fish are small and exceedingly peaceful, but goldfish on the otherhand are ravenous feeders and amphibians are usually out-competed for food.

Japanese Fire Belly Newts (_Cynops pyrrhogaster_) are semi-aquatic and as such should be provided with a floating 'land' (e.g. cork bark panel) area covering approximately 1/2 of the water surface with a water depth of around 20cm/8", which will not be appreciated by the fish as it reduces the total amount of water in the tank. These newts also need a humidity in the 'dry' area of around 75% which will need regular mistings with dechlorinated water and close monitoring with a hygrometer.

Try not to handle these Newts with your bare hands and always wash your hands if you must handle them, as they secrete a highly potent chemical known as Tetradotoxin. This is one of the most powerful neurotoxins found in nature and as yet, there's no antidote.

If you don't want to get another tank, then for the sake of the newts and to avoid the heartbreak, please take them back.


----------



## thefragileomen (May 7, 2011)

Luke,

Many thanks for the reply. I think I'll look at getting a new tank for them tomorrow. I just hope they are find overnight with the fish!!!

I am really annoyed with the guy at the fish supplies store!!!!


----------

